# $10 off promo for Amazon Kindle textbooks



## johnshaw76 (Nov 22, 2010)

Some books are actually free if they are under $10. Also, the definition of "textbook" seems pretty loose 

Promo details/coupon code

Amazon.com: Textbooks

If you don't see the below, the book doesn't qualify: "Kindle e-Textbook Promotion: This book qualifies for Kindle e-textbook promotions. If you've applied a valid promotion code to your account, the dollar amount of your code will be automatically applied when you buy this book with 1-click (promotions also apply on 1-click rental orders when a rental option is available).

Examples of free books that qualify.
The Writer's Harbrace Handbook, 5th Edition $6.00
Jean Paul Sartre Basic Writings $4.49
Learn to Earn - A Beginner's Guide to the Basics of Investing and Business $8.35
The Ivy Portfolio: How to Invest Like the Top Endowments and Avoid Bear Markets $8.99
Introduction to Clinical Psychology: An Evidence-Based Approach, 1st Edition $5.54
Photoshop CS4: The Missing Manual: The Missing Manual $5.98
Selected Philosophical and Scientific Writings (The Other Voice in Early Modern Europe) $5.42
The Writer's Harbrace Handbook, 5th Edition $5.40
The Complete Art of War - Sun Tzu $9.89

:xmas::xmas:


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

'kay. . . so I applied the promo. . . . .but I don't know, really, what 'textbook' I might want. . . .any suggestions.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Hey, don't knock it! It's textbook buying time for me, so this is perfect.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Absolutely not knocking!  And I've been known to buy text books just because I found something interesting. . . . .just haven't got anything in mind at the moment.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for posting this, I've sent the link to the two college granddaughters who just got Kindles and to the high school age grandboy who's family just got a Fire.

And I've applied it to my account. Like Ann, I've been known to get a text book or two. I'm browsing through and adding things to my newly created textbook wish list....this is one that interests me:

(Paper version, the Kindle version wouldn't link up for me...but there is a Kindle verison, click on the link on the page.)

Although there are also some birding books in there....

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I was looking for tax books but none of the ones that count as textbooks are particularly for this filing season. . . I can get a linked up Pub 17 for $9.99 though. . .and it's a Prime lending book, so I may try it out that way first.  Although I have the PDF itself loaded on my DX and it's reasonably usable. . . . .not sure it's worth spending $10 for something that's otherwise free.  Especially when I also have a paper copy. . . . .


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

Here ya go Betsy:


----------



## musclehead (Dec 29, 2010)

Just bagged the Art of War.  Thx!


----------



## Alohamora (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks! I got a CCNA study guide for less than half price.


----------



## Meka (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks John! I picked up "The Truth About Personal Finance" by Steve Weisman and Kay S. Bell. The Kindle price is $8.12 so I was able to get it for free. YAY ME!


----------



## tiaratum (Dec 30, 2011)

Thanks for posting this! I just grabbed this for some holiday reading:



Edit: And it's been returned. Didn't read the fine print to see only Americans can use the voucher. Oops.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I took advantage too!  A book on photographing families!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I picked up this one...


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

There are some very good history books that qualify.  I picked one up and wish I could use it multiple times!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> There are some very good history books that qualify. I picked one up and wish I could use it multiple times!


Examples? I'm not opposed to a well written history book. . . . .


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Examples? I'm not opposed to a well written history book. . . . .


I bought this one:



I've had other "Blackwell" history books in DTB form and been happy with 'em. I must confess that since I just bought it last night, and am currently busy with Daniel Boone, I haven't read the Egypt book to verify that it is well-written.

Speaking of well-written history books, I'm now reading Boone: A Biography, by Robert Morgan and enjoying it and considering it well-written. Morgan has been a successful novelist. I think anyone who was interested in Daniel Boone or in America about the time of the Revolutionary War would enjoy it. It can be yours forever for $1.79.

Back on the promotion, by going here you can search in the books Amazon considers textbooks (and thus eligible for the promotion) I was surprised at some of 'em I found by entering keywords that interested me. Click here:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=amb_link_359506522_9?ie=UTF8&rh=n%3A2223210011%2Ck%3AHistory&page=1&pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=left-1&pf_rd_r=00C7EYE7J0FFGDG3T1DN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=1341734182&pf_rd_i=2223210011


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Examples? I'm not opposed to a well written history book. . . . .


Although they aren't part of this deal, the Deal of the Day has three of Stephen Ambrose's history books on sale for two bucks each. Two of these had already made it onto my "I gotta read that someday" list, so I snagged all three. Everyone seems to agree that Ambrose wrote a mean history book.


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> Although they aren't part of this deal, the Deal of the Day has three of Stephen Ambrose's history books on sale for two bucks each. Two of these had already made it onto my "I gotta read that someday" list, so I snagged all three. Everyone seems to agree that Ambrose wrote a mean history book.


I've read Bands of Brothers (not part of the Daily Deal) and Citizen Soldiers and enjoyed them both. Toying with getting the Lewis and Clark book.

Johnshaw, thanks for the links. I found when I click to apply that I had MP3 and Video credits that I wasn't aware of. Maybe credits I forgotten about. So now I've got a lot of credits that I can use!


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thanks! I just bought this


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

I was able to get two


----------



## RickRS (Dec 28, 2011)

durphy said:


> Thanks! I just bought this


Did you get credit for that, as I don't see the Kindle Textbook promotion wording on that listing?


----------



## RobertKindle (Nov 22, 2011)

There is about a week left in this deal.  I would not miss it


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

***tear*** only one of my texts is available, but i have to buy it in the bundle from the school book store. (with the license to the computer and the lab manuals)


----------



## sanshoku (Nov 24, 2011)

Don't forget that you can apply the promotion code for renting an e-textbooks!


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Wound up buying Mastering vSphere 5.  Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks for bringing this promo to our attention! I never would have known about it if weren't for Kindleboards.

I chose



based on the "look inside" preview, it's not overly academic for recreational reading. Not sure how the illustrations will translate to my KT, but free is free, right?


----------



## durphy (Nov 5, 2008)

RickRS said:


> Did you get credit for that, as I don't see the Kindle Textbook promotion wording on that listing?


Well, as it turns out, I ended up paying for this book. In my eagerness for a good deal, I neglected to read the fine print.


----------

